# Stray cat



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Had a knock on the door last night from our neighbours who found a stray cat which had been locked in their garage for a few hours. They thought it might be one of ours (which it wasn't). She seemed desperate for food and appeared to be very lost. She continued to hang around outside not going anywhere at all. I asked around but no-one recognised her at all, and I've not seen her round here in the past.

I popped her in a carrier and took her down to our vets who scanned her for a chip but with no success.

I've contacted the local vets and alerted them in case anyone is missing a cat and makes contact.

In the meantime, I have her in the garage at home where she has shelter, water, food, litter and a blanket to sleep on.

I've also put a notice up on our village's Facebook page.

The plan is that we will keep hold of her until an owner is found, or we can get her a place in rescue. I spoke to a very nice CP lady last night who explained that she has 70 places, and 70 cats already so no luck there.

Am I going about this the right way or should I release her in the hope she's not as lost as she seems and does find her way home? At the moment, I don't know if she has a home to go to.

I can't take her into the house because I don't know about her vaccination status and without that knowledge it's too much of a risk for my own cats.

Advice please! Any shelter in Cheshire/Staffs borders willing to take her on? Anyone in that area looking for a nice moggie? I've posted a picture below.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

She looks in very good condition, hopefully someone will come forward to claim her.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

I couldn't get the chance to examine her in detail - although she would wander up to you and be very friendly, she got a bit hissy when you touched her. From what I could see, her eyes and ears were clear and her bottom was clean and she had no obvious injuries. She does seem in good condition. They're still building houses on the estate here and I wonder if someone new has moved in and let her out a little too soon.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I cannot for the life of me understand why people do not have their pets microchipped. It such a simple, quick, painless and, more importantly, cheap procedure that goes a long way to ensuring that a lost pet is returned to you.

Do people really just not value their pets that much? I find it so frustrating.

I really hope you get some responses to your ads and that she avoids having to go into a rescue centre.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MaineCooner said:


> I couldn't get the chance to examine her in detail - although she would wander up to you and be very friendly, she got a bit hissy when you touched her. From what I could see, her eyes and ears were clear and her bottom was clean and she had no obvious injuries. She does seem in good condition. They're still building houses on the estate here and I wonder if someone new has moved in and let her out a little too soon.


Or possibly the sound of building work has scared her off?Some cats hate it. Why oh why don't people get their cats chipped...it's not expensive any more. She looks fit, not as tho' she's been wandering any length of time. Get the posters up where ppppeole hang out...bus stops, school gates etc. Kids are usually quite observant.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Did the CP not offer to advertise her on their Found cats page?

I would also have a look on the CP pages of those just outside of the area that you are in as its not unheard of for cats to jump in vans and end up in a completely different area.

There is also a national register of lost/found cats - National Missing Pets Register - Lost Pets and Found Pet Search UK

It might also be worth looking on Cat Chat to see if anyone's posted on there. Otherwise you've pretty much done everything you can.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Did the CP not offer to advertise her on their Found cats page?


Done - going up today.



LouiseH said:


> There is also a national register of lost/found cats - National Missing Pets Register - Lost Pets and Found Pet Search UK


Done - thanks for the link.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

The RSPCA also keep a register of missing/found cats. You could also put up notices in all the local shops.

I do hope her owner comes forward soon


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

im in same position with a ginger one.
The major issue is that my 4yo tux is so scared.
I have been calling all charities locally since monday.
So far on my journey the worse are RSCPA 
Im at my wits end to be honest.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

1971 said:


> im in same position with a ginger one.
> The major issue is that my 4yo tux is so scared.
> I have been calling all charities locally since monday.
> So far on my journey the worse are RSCPA
> Im at my wits end to be honest.


RSPCA announced...I think in 2010...that they no longer concern themselves with stray cats. According to them, a cat should be 'free to roam'...and if they took him, he would be pts. Where in Herts are you?


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm having no luck with this girl at all. Advertised on the village facebook page, national missing pet register, all the local vets and shelters/rescues but no one has come forward to claim her. Now trying to find her a rescue place but everyone's full. Any idea where I go from here? I'm willing to travel long distance to find this girl a place somewhere. Can anyone help?


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Calvine said:


> RSPCA announced...I think in 2010...that they no longer concern themselves with stray cats. According to them, a cat should be 'free to roam'...and if they took him, he would be pts. Where in Herts are you?


Borehamwood 
Cosy cats in potters bar are taking him tomorrow morning via CP although I am taking him to vet then cosy cats as CP lady can't do til end of week and I can't wait as its stressing tux out too much.
Gingers a gorg thing I would love to keep him but husband won't because of tux.
Such a shame.


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

MaineCooner said:


> I'm having no luck with this girl at all. Advertised on the village facebook page, national missing pet register, all the local vets and shelters/rescues but no one has come forward to claim her. Now trying to find her a rescue place but everyone's full. Any idea where I go from here? I'm willing to travel long distance to find this girl a place somewhere. Can anyone help?


I feel your pain. 
I'll dm you a contact that may know your area, she's in Preston

Domestic Short Hair Cat found Crewe Cheshire CW2


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks 1971. I've sent her a message.


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Whats the latest news?


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

1971 said:


> Whats the latest news?


Nothing to report. I still have the girl and hoping that a rescue place will become available some time soon. Paws crossed!


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Good news hopefully. CP have had an enquiry from a lady in my village and she says she thinks the cat is hers, having seen a photo I sent CP. She's coming round tonight to confirm, so fingers (and paws) crossed.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Great news. Cat reunited with owner. Nothing beats a happy ending.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is great news.


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

MaineCooner said:


> Good news hopefully. CP have had an enquiry from a lady in my village and she says she thinks the cat is hers, having seen a photo I sent CP. She's coming round tonight to confirm, so fingers (and paws) crossed.


Oh, promising. If it is hers I hope she gets it chipped x


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Why vets don't offer to do this when you take them for their vacs is beyond me, they dont have to offer it as a free service either.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!
I only hope the lady will have her cat chipped now, to prevent her from getting lost again.

She is one very lucky cat to have found someone who took such good care of her for the duration and went to such lenghts to find her owner.

PS
Now that you are a member of PF, wouild you like to join us in the cat chat section andintroduce your own cats? I'd love to meet the lucky owners of such a loving cat slave....


----------

